# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Echinotriton asperrimus

## MrTree

Difficult species to keep, lots of them being wasted every year. At least this one is for science......

Bad thing about wild amphibian trading is that, they are collected during mating season, some time around now...It's a huge compact to the population..this species is a illusive land newt, it's spawning season is between April to July. That's the only time they come near to water, and can be collected in big numbers by human, easily. By the way, this is a 2nd degree protected animal in China.

----------


## kuching

Another nice newt. The photo is a bit dark....is the flash light not strong enough? :Smile:

----------

